# Using ferals to raise squabs?



## dnsouthky (Aug 5, 2018)

What are the good and bad points of using ferals to raise squabs? How long do you need to keep ferals in a new loft before letting them out to forage on their own?


----------



## dogfuel (Jan 17, 2020)

*I realize this is an old thread, but....*

new here, so if the culture on this forum is anti-squab-eating and my question is offensive, pls let me know, stop reading this post and accept my apologies. 

very interested in any information on safety and practicality of harvesting squab from Ferals (I know they'd be small)... I can imagine why eating Feral pigeons would be risky, but, assuming the parents are disease free and the pigeon milk is made from fed grain, I also wonder if squabs would be an issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

dnsouthky said:


> What are the good and bad points of using ferals to raise squabs? How long do you need to keep ferals in a new loft before letting them out to forage on their own?


If the birds are locked up then I guess they are not feral any longer . They could be fosters just like any pigeon domestic bred. When you let them out they may leave if they are not being fed in the loft. Hopefully they live in a loft and not a box or cage.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

dogfuel said:


> new here, so if the culture on this forum is anti-squab-eating and my question is offensive, pls let me know, stop reading this post and accept my apologies.
> 
> very interested in any information on safety and practicality of harvesting squab from Ferals (I know they'd be small)... I can imagine why eating Feral pigeons would be risky, but, assuming the parents are disease free and the pigeon milk is made from fed grain, I also wonder if squabs would be an issue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You may as well delet your post if you read the rules.


----------

